# Want To Buy - Pop-Up Camper



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I sold my Outback 28FRL-S and Dodge CTD last year and am looking to get a small unit for weekend camping.

Must;
be under 3500 lb. GVWR
be in good physical condition, both mechanical and appearance
have AC
have inside Toilet/shower combo
3-way refrigerator
awning
the normal standard features (indoor/outdoor stovetop, sink, hot water heater, fresh water tank, queen or king beds)
a clear title (cash deal)

A slide out would be nice.

If anyone knows someone selling something that meets these requirements, please let me know.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Glen,

I don't have one to sell, but we had a pop-up for several years before we bought the OB. Loved it, but with three girls that were getting big, we ran out of space pretty quick. If I were you, I'd go with something in the Coleman brand. Several of the models have a cassette toilet that is highly thought of. Our Rockwood was close to a highwall camper, but not quite. We didn't have a toilet combo, but we did have a slideout. Towed the thing all over Nebraska while stationed at Offutt AFB. Took it down to S. Illinois and back. Some good memories...and some bad ones. The thing weighed...well...a ton (or more) with the slideout and was really too much for our Chrysler T&C van. It pulled really well behind our Yukon XL though!

Good luck in your search. With the number on the market, I'm sure you'll find the right one for you.


----------

